# Looking for a Wholesaler for Hive's



## Wetsu151 (Apr 20, 2016)

buddygold said:


> There must be a wholesaler for large quantity's of Hive bodies and frames for commercial operators;
> 
> Can anybody give me any leads?
> 
> Thanks


Try South Florida Bee Supply


----------



## Ramona (Apr 26, 2008)

Wetsu151 said:


> Try South Florida Bee Supply


SFBS make beautiful wooden ware at very good prices. They're in Miami but they ship everywhere. I'm using their wooden ware for my nuc project this year.


----------



## TWall (May 19, 2010)

Rossman is probably closer to you: http://gabees.com/

Tom


----------



## planbee (Jun 18, 2017)

Does anyone know of a wholesale resource closer to Western Washington?


----------



## Thedwall (Jul 9, 2016)

http://www.shastinamillwork.com/
Southern Oregon


----------



## R.Varian (Jan 14, 2014)

Thedwall said:


> http://www.shastinamillwork.com/
> Southern Oregon



+1


----------

